# Franks whats good



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

so whats the real deal with franks?
is he closing for sure?? or is he moving to a smaller operation? like a basement.. 

if they are closing do you think he would sell glass tanks and lights??


----------



## walleye (Oct 27, 2010)

he said he is going to work for a aquarium store at Markham Rd & Majormac


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

walleye said:


> he said he is going to work for a aquarium store at Markham Rd & Majormac


That place is more of a green house plants store , but it probably have as many planted tanks as what Frank currently has.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

frank will be using all his tanks in his current store (he said that he doesnt even have enough!) and move them to the new store. if you want a certain tank, it's best that you go ask him in person because he might still have some in his personal stock .


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I love his tank full of CRS, driftwood, and moss at the back. Its like a display tank. I wonder if he would sell me it at a super bargain ;D


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Symplicity said:


> I love his tank full of CRS, driftwood, and moss at the back. Its like a display tank. I wonder if he would sell me it at a super bargain ;D


haha been there done that. he wont :'(


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

that sucks i figured id be able to get something nice for my tank..

i guess ill just go buy foods and hope for a sale or a good deal


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Frank has sold me quite a few things and I am very happy to purchase any goods from him that I needed regardless of price. I know that his prices were set accordingly and didn't seem expensive at all. 

If you want something from Frank's just go buy it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

the T5HO fixtures are pretty cheap!

get them before they are all gone!


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

how cheap is pretty cheap i want either a 2 bulb 48 inch
or a 4 bulb 48 inch?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

joe said:


> how cheap is pretty cheap i want either a 2 bulb 48 inch
> or a 4 bulb 48 inch?


fixtures were made by AquaticLife dual bulbs

he was selling 48" for $148 but they were sold out

now he got 36" for $129, and 30" for $119


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Is everything on sale now?


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

RCode said:


> Is everything on sale now?


Livestock is on sale, but not specially marked on the tank. I was a first time customer there today. Got a few large Cherry Shrimps, didn't ask at all and the owner gave a discount anyway. 
He has so many nice shrimps. Small, big and painted fire cherries, yellow, orange, reli, small and large Yamato, snow, crystal red, crystal black, some wild shrimps too. I only have one tank of cherries, and the yamato looks to big to mix with the cherries so I had to pass on the other colors... Too bad.

I heard someone asking about dry stock while in the store. The owner said the sale prices are all already labeled. He's not in a hurry to sell the dry stuff.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

parrot5 said:


> Livestock is on sale, but not specially marked on the tank. I was a first time customer there today. Got a few large Cherry Shrimps, didn't ask at all and the owner gave a discount anyway.
> He has so many nice shrimps. Small, big and painted fire cherries, yellow, orange, reli, small and large Yamato, snow, crystal red, crystal black, some wild shrimps too. I only have one tank of cherries, and the yamato looks to big to mix with the cherries so I had to pass on the other colors... Too bad.
> 
> I heard someone asking about dry stock while in the store. The owner said the sale prices are all already labeled. He's not in a hurry to sell the dry stuff.


the dry stuff is pretty much at the lowest price as it can get of whats available out there so guys stock up if you need! i just bought a bunch of dried food 2 days ago!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

parrot5 said:


> Livestock is on sale, but not specially marked on the tank. I was a first time customer there today. Got a few large Cherry Shrimps, didn't ask at all and the owner gave a discount anyway.
> He has so many nice shrimps. Small, big and painted fire cherries, yellow, orange, reli, small and large Yamato, snow, crystal red, crystal black, some wild shrimps too. I only have one tank of cherries, and the yamato looks to big to mix with the cherries so I had to pass on the other colors... Too bad.
> 
> I heard someone asking about dry stock while in the store. The owner said the sale prices are all already labeled. He's not in a hurry to sell the dry stuff.


That the cool thing about Frank, I brought some shrimps from him and was expecting to pay the price on the glass but end up paying less. Didn't even realize until after the fact, he is pretty laid back about pricing.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Is there any fish in the store? I'm looking for schooling fish.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

no i dont believe so you can call and ask, but i bet if there is theres barely any.

go to AI they have nice schooling fish like barbs small and good colour


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Is there any fish in the store? I'm looking for schooling fish.


there should still be some galaxies left


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

joe said:


> no i dont believe so you can call and ask, but i bet if there is theres barely any.
> 
> go to AI they have nice schooling fish like barbs small and good colour


I never really liked AI's fish. Their price are good and they are healthy, but don't like the kinds they have. Shrimps are not bad though~


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

start up a shrimp tank then


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, I was looking to grab some Painted Fire Red or Sakura (?) from Frank.

His price is 7 dollar for each, I'm a bit confused between the two. I think he is quoting me the highest graded Painted Fire Red, it's also 30% off if you buy more.

Anyways, my question deals with the colour of these shrimps. He gave me a painted fire red and a rilli when I brought some low grade cherry's.

I'm looking for this : This a shrimp that turn out to be a Painted Fire Red in my batch of Cherry - Thanks! 









A few of my cherry's also turn out to be sakura? They are mostly red without the clear part. Which one is which? Not sure if the guy confused some cherry's or he gave me some freebies. Does anyone know how to tell between the Sakura (Dark Red) and the Painted Fire (Light Paint Red) when they are young?

Oh and does Frank have any male shrimps? I got a batch of all females last time.


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

Painted Fire Red males are specially labeled, I think $10 each.
Cherry males are not specially priced.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Wait what?....... 10 dollars for the male?


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Wait what?....... 10 dollars for the male?


If I remember correctly it is $10. Someone posted before me that Painted Fire Reds are $7 anyway. $10 for the male isn't a far fetch..
Also remember that livestock is on sale now, so it will be less in the end.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

males are very rare to come by in lfs because the suppliers keep them for breeding stocks (and they are less colourful than females). if they do have them the store clerks usually don't sell them and keep them as well.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Franks also just got in a shipment of golden bees if anyones looking. I vaguely remember someone was looking for them. He's also still got a tank full of pfr, yellows, snowballs, crs and cbs. Defintely worth going to check out


----------

